# Eset Smart Security and Eset Nod32 4 beta



## apoorva84 (Nov 26, 2008)

Safeguarding private data is constantly getting more and more important. Every user needs comprehensive protection from viruses, trojans, worms, adware, spyware, phishing, rootkits and other internet threats in order to be able to surf the internet, play games and multimedia, exchange e-mails with friends or colleagues with comfort and peace of mind. ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4 offers a unique proactive protection, which is now complemented with various new features ensuring superior performance and small footprint. Utilizing advanced technologies it is able to stop viruses that have not been yet updated in the signature database of the product therefore preventing up to 70% of so called zero-day attacks. ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4 is meant to be an evolution to make the good even better.

*www.eset.eu/buxus/images/eav_activity.jpg

*www.eset.eu/produkts/eset-smart-security-4-beta

*www.eset.eu/products/nod32-for-windows-4-beta

*www.eset.eu/download/beta


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

The fact remains that majority of antiviruses rely on virus dbs to catch viruses. I wish to see more sandbox analysis based antiviruses in the future.


----------



## x3060 (Nov 26, 2008)

am using v3..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 27, 2008)

my KAS is better than Nod32


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

NOD32 2.7 was the best. The new version NOD32 3.0 was fu(ked up and was below par Avira & Kaspersky.

Lets hope NOD32 4.0 turns out to be good & better than the competition.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 29, 2008)

/me still sticking to 2.7.


----------

